# Orphnaecus philippinus info?



## HustleBones (Mar 19, 2013)

Got one of these gorgeous T's last week and can't seem to find much info on them. 

They're from the Phillipines and are burrowers so I'm guessing they like their humidity. They are fast.....very fast. They like to eat.

That's about all I have on them.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Try searching for _Selenobrachys philippinus_ (their old name). I've never kept them personally although from what I've heard/read they're the typical Asian species, like burrowing, look good & can act like knobs.


----------



## psta6140 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here are some care sheets if there any help

Selenobrachys philippinus (Philippine Orange Tarantula) ~ Tarantula Hub

Selenobrachys philippinus - WikiPets


----------



## HustleBones (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks^

Yeah, the attitude problem wasn't a surprise but I expected them to have more potent venom tbh. Both those sites say it's comparable to a wasp sting....


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

HustleBones said:


> Yeah, the attitude problem wasn't a surprise but I expected them to have more potent venom tbh. Both those sites say it's comparable to a wasp sting....


Different people react differently to various venoms, if someone is more sensitive then their reaction can be a lot more severe.


----------

